# Meet my Persian kitties!



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

I hope this is the right place to post pics of my Persians & Exotics. 

I finally figured out how to post pictures today, so I hope you'll enjoy them.

First up is my absolutely loveable Red Classic Tabby Bicolor Exotic desexed male, Silver Double Grand Premier Captivating Tickle Me Elmo, or Elmo for short. He's a big boy, but a total softy.

This photo was taken about a year ago, I think he's so pretty.










Taken about the same time.









Here he is catching some rays, just recently.










Last picture of Elmo for now- excuse the grubby face,










I sure hope these show up. I did some testing in the testing forum and they worked, so they should do here. He's sitting on my knee at the moment demanding headbutts and kisses. I've got many more photos of him, but just thought I'd share a select few for now. Pics of my other kitties coming up. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*persian*

He's so cute, I love the look of persians, they're just beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sam. I think you're in love! And for good reason. Hug Elmo for me!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thank you both! Elmo sends his hugs back Jeanie. 

I was going to post pics of my other kitties- but they're going to have to wait till another day. I've got alot of posts here to catch up on.

Thanks again. I love showing off my kitties, as I'm sure you will all find out. :wink: 

Sam.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Sammy, it is GREAT to see that handsome Elmo boy!!! I really missed seeing your cats when I stopped dropping by the other forum. Can't wait for more!!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh, he's a cutie!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW... he's gorgeous


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

What a beautiful cat! I love Persians' little pug faces.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I love the little smooshed up faces. I always think they look at you as if they know something you don't.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Aww thanks guys!

Trust me SK now I know how to post pics, there will be no stopping me!

*See the kitty in my siggy, she's supposed to be having kittens right now.. but she's making me wait*  

Thanks again. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He is so handsome :wink:


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

:lol: the look on their faces is priceless! i love it!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Elmo can't thank you enough for your sweet comments.

Thanks.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

> *See the kitty in my siggy, she's supposed to be having kittens right now.. but she's making me wait*


 :lol: Sam, I feel like I'm waiting with you! I keep seeing your posts about waiting ... and waiting ... I can't wait to hear that she's ***gasp*** actually had them! You'll have to let us know. She's gorgeous, BTW.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

He has such a serious face! What a pretty man you have there - any more pictures of your kitties?


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh for sure Jessica! Guess what? Still waiting. :lol: 

Thanks, and since you asked here are some more pics of my babies:

Sophie-



















Soda & I










Sapan





































(In the background is Sapans sister Acorn- we bred both both of these- but they're owned by my Nana now. Soda is a cat we bred, that we exported to Australia, when Nana & I were in Australia last month, I got to meet up with Soda again)


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I loooove Soda! Such a beautiful kitty!  Did s/he win lots of ribbons?


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Sodas registered name is DOUBLE GRAND CHAMPION Captivating Time To Shine. He's a Red shaded cameo Entire male. 

He has won Best group 1, and BEST CAT at many shows, in NSW Australia where he lives. At the show I went to in Tamworth- where I saw him, he done well getting a second best and two 4ths.

Soda as a kitten-










Thank you! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Soda's really pretty--and you look great, as usual!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

What about our beautiful RB kitty Floss? Isn't she lovely.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Jeanie-

Here's a more recent one of me- taken just a few days ago.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Floss is so beautiful too! 8O All of them are so pretty! ^_^ Good breeding works wonders!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

I loved Floss. She came from Australia.

Oh absolutely, have to agree with that. Thanks!


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

awwwwww... sapan is so great! i love his/her face!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm jealous of all these pretty kitties you get to be around!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thank you so much.

I've got some extremely sad news to report. The sweet baby in my signature Holly- was due to have her kittens on the weekend, and she had to go to the vet today and she only had one dead baby. I'm so sad, and feel so sorry for Holly.

  

Sam.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, Sam, that is so sad. I am so sorry for you, your family, and Holly.  I hope things begin to go better. 

Will you bread her again or is that not feasible? Was there any particular reason or any other health concerns?

My thoughts and best wishes going out to you all.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Jessica-

Thank you. Yes, we will try breed again. She had an easy birth this time, last time was hard- so we will give her one more shot, since she's such a wonderful Mother. It seemed like she just put all her "love" into one kitten. So sad.  

Thanks for being so sweet.


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

aaawwwwww......thats so sad... i hope everything goes well for the next try!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Alexandra.  

Some good news to share. Our girl L.E May gave birth to a Tortoishell Persian, just two nights ago. She is doing fine. Hopefully I'll get some pics this weekend. :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

> Some good news to share. Our girl L.E May gave birth to a Tortoishell Persian, just two nights ago. She is doing fine. Hopefully I'll get some pics this weekend.


Yay! Sometimes good things can help the bad feel a little bit better. Wonderful news! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

That's true Jessica. Thank you.


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, good news always makes things ook a little brighter. I happy for you! yay!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Alexandra- that's so true.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm sorry about the kitten.  I think I remember you posting something about her having babies and I couldn't wait to hear back - now to find this.  

I am glad that your other kitty had a good birth though - and I hope your kitty is happy and healthy.


----------

